# BBQ'ing Abroad



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi

Forget the discusion on the pro and cons or the for this and for that or which type of BBQ you personally prefer, which BBQ type would be better for France/Spain/etc. when looking at it with the following perspective: 

Are charcoal BBQ allowed everywhere especially when it is hot and dry i.e. during the minstrals.
I can see that a charcoal BBQ would reserve the gas stock for cooking, heating etc. or is it the other way round and Gas BBQs are not allowed on foriegn sites. 

Bill


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gas BBQs will be permitted in some places charcoal BBQs are not. And if there is a heightened fire risk, all will be banned.

Dave


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Gas BBQs will be permitted in some places charcoal BBQs are not.


I do not know any country with a general ban on charcoal BBQs. 8O

True is however that in times of high fire risk a ban on open fires, which includes charcoal BBQs, can be imposed. It should then be inquired from the local authorities whether such a ban also is valid for gas BBQs.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Recently bought a Cadac Carrichef and I think it is great. So much quicker and easier than charcoal its with attendant fire risks if near to the ground. Also, no charcoal dust / cinders to dispose of the next morning. Never noticed a ban on gas BBQs abroad, but I guess they would be restricted in times of high fire risk.

By the way, the hot dry winds in southern France are called 'Mistral' - the Minstrals will probably provide more entertainment for your BBQ though!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gerhard,

My use of "in some places" was intended to refer to campsite policy, rather than country policy 

Dave


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Here in Spain local authorities can and will ban all outside BBQs if it has been very dry for a long period of time.At the moment Valencia is ok but there is one area with a ban sorry i cannot remember the region.

For those not in the know ( outside BBQ?)
Most villas have a Paella house with a indoor BBQ.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I always carry a couple of those foil box BBQs. On the Jazz festival campsite in France last month, a proper site, we fancied cooking some local sausages on the BBQ.

I put it on the 2 bricks I also carry for that purpose, lit it and went off to chat to other Django fans. By the time I got back, Carole had started them off, then got bollocked by the campsite guy "Regarde le foret" he told her, so she doused it in water and carried on with the cooking on the grill.

The main problem was not the BBQ after that, The stench of these bangers was something else, but we ventured into them with our spuds and salad. they were crumbly to say the least. The first mouthful was not the most tasty, but what put us off continuing, were the various tubes and lumps hanging out of the next bit.

A group of French cyclists were setting up about 4 tents on the next pitch so I took the pan full to them and they scoffed the lot. We ended up with ham, spuds and salad, but the van stunk for a day or two.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

When tourimg France I take the Camping Gaz Cylinder for the BarBQ. This conserves the main gas supply (2 Calorlite) and also to replace the cylinders in France is very much cheaper than the UK. Should we run out in mid cook then we always have to Calorlite as backup. You may be able to pick up an empty Gaz cylinder at the local tip and then replace it with a full one when in France.Even so to purchase the whole in France is still much cheaper. Don't forget you will need a Camping Gaz cylinder connector,again cheaper in France. This is always assuming you have room for the extra cylinder. All this is much less hassle than the charcoal method - I think!!
Hovis


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> ............The first mouthful was not the most tasty, but what put us off continuing, were the various tubes and lumps hanging out of the next bit..............


Sounds to me like you bought Andouillettes - small sausages made from chitterlings.

We tend to buy Toulouse sausage when in France.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Probably Gillian. Carole does the shopping as at home too, I just wander round picking up useless things and sometimes choosing wine. 

I don't shop.

On that subject - at 79 and 96cents a bottle we found some damn good quaffable stuff too in Champion and also Penny Markets.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Hampshireman,
Another Django fan here. I take it you were talking about the festival at Samois. I went back in the nineties and would like to go again. Work is still getting in the way at the moment. I'm going to IGGF at Gossington later this month though. Are you off to that one as well?

Chris


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello neighbour. Yes, at Samois-sur-Seine two weeks ago. It was our first time and probably last to be honest. 

The ambience was superb, the music very iffy on stage, but superb round the back and on the campsite. I think the French are easy pleased and a lot of music was not Manouche.

I don't know what the IGGF is.

I'll PM you my land line if you want to chat.


----------



## 112397 (May 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I think generally each site has its own policy (somewhat dictated by the local Mayor!!!!).

We are in the "Maison de Foret" so Charcoal is a no go here.

Kind Regards
Chris
La Motte Camping
<URL removed by moderators>


----------

